# I'm gonna make a comprehensive list of hard to find brands which are in the UK...



## vocaltest (Jun 10, 2008)

As jasminbarley suggested on the other thread 'which brands would you like to see widely available in the UK', I'm gonna make a list of where we can buy cosmetics which all the US gals can get hold of easily but we can't! And as I'm practically doing f.a at the moment (god bless uni holidays)/i slept practically all day today I thought, what a good time to do it!

So.. I was thinking we could set it out like... 

Brand.....Location.....Website (if poss).... Price Range..... Last seen (for example if it was a place you visited in the UK) 

So it would be:

MAC - Selfridges, London - M·A·C Cosmetics - See website - Today 

We could add on extra bits like... best mac store/counter we've visited, or something like that? Any ideas for extra bits??

So, does that sound good? Oui? Excellent. Get posting below and I'll make a complete list in a new thread!


----------



## vocaltest (Jun 10, 2008)

p.s my title is bad. i know. sorry. ha!


----------



## Girl about town (Jun 11, 2008)

i posted this site for smashbox in the uk in another thread but here it is again
just beauty

i would love to find shu uemura somewhere, espesh online x


----------



## angi (Jun 11, 2008)

Shu Uemura do mail order from London, and on their website it says that  Space NK Glasgow stock it, if thats any help. 

I love shiseido, here's a couple places I found it:

Shiseido, House of Fraser, Nottingham - about a month ago
Shiseido, Debenhams, Derry (Ireland). - a week ago. 
Too faced, House of Fraser, Norwich - a week ago. 

Bare Escentuals anyone?


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angi* 

 
_ 
Bare Escentuals anyone?_

 
i used to buy BE from hqhair.com and glowgirl.co.uk but i honestly think LilyLolo minerals is exactly the same and half the price

www.lilylolo.co.uk


----------



## Luceuk (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i used to buy BE from hqhair.com and glowgirl.co.uk but i honestly think LilyLolo minerals is exactly the same and half the price

www.lilylolo.co.uk_

 
Thanks for the link I noticed in your haul you bought some of the samples, I've just ordered loads to try. They were really cheap.


----------



## ratmist (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_i posted this site for smashbox in the uk in another thread but here it is again
just beauty

i would love to find shu uemura somewhere, espesh online x_

 
Shu Uemura has a brand new counter in the Harvey Nicks at Edinburgh.  It is totally and utterly stocked up, including a Tokyo Lash Bar.


----------



## ratmist (Jun 12, 2008)

Edinburgh's totally stocked up ladies!  We should do a meet-up someday!

High End Cosmetics (If I haven't seen it recently, I'll comment, otherwise I see it all the time when I go shopping)
MAC Cosmetics - Harvey Nicks - Edinburgh 
Shu Uemura - Harvey Nicks - Edinburgh
La Mer - Jenners, Edinburgh
Laura Mercier - Harvey Nicks - Edinburgh
NARS/Space NK - the Apothecary is at Harvey Nicks - Edinburgh, and their big shop is at 94 George Street, Edinburgh
Shiseido - Jenners, Princes Street, Edinburgh
Stila - Jenners, Princes Street, Edinburgh (Last time I saw it though it was Christmas a few years ago, and I'm not a Stila girl so I can't say for sure if Jenners still stocks it)
Bobbi Brown - Jenners, Princes Street; also at John Lewis in the St James Shopping Centre, Edinburgh
I.D. Bare Escentuals - Lisa V Beauty Therapy, 25 Hamilton Place, Edinburgh (online here:Lisa V Beauty Therapy)

Mid-Price Cosmetics
Urban Decay (the whole range) - the main Boots, Princes Street, Edinburgh
Molton Brown Cosmetics - Jenners, Princes Street, Edinburgh
BeneFit (the whole range) - the main Boots, Princes Street, Edinburgh; also at Harvey Nicks, Edinburgh
Prescriptives - Jenners, Princes Street, Edinburgh
Philosophy - John Lewis, St James Shopping Centre, Edinburgh

Budget Lines
Wet'n'Wild - the main Boots, Princes Street, Edinburgh (Not their full line but it's still a lot of cheaper stuff!)


If you post a question about a particular brand you're interested in, I can probably tell you if it's in Edinburgh or not.


----------



## florabundance (Jun 12, 2008)

Stila and Smashbox, i'd say. Whenever i look online for the stuff i want from these brands - they're ALWAYS sold out..

^^ these are hard to find in LDN at least


----------



## stacey4415 (Jun 12, 2008)

shu uemura  - Harvey Nichols
shu uemura - Space NK Apothecary


----------



## stacey4415 (Jun 12, 2008)

Stila -Space NK Apothecary, An arcade in Leeds
Armani - Harvey Nichols, Leeds
Too Faced- Boots, Leeds
Molton Brown cosmetics- Molton Brown, Queen's arcade, Leeds
Bobbi Brown- House of Fraser, Briggate, Leeds
Prescriptives- House of Fraser, Briggate, Leeds
Guerlain- House of Fraser, Briggate, Leeds
Shavata brow stuido- Harvey Nichols, Leeds


----------



## elleread (Jun 12, 2008)

Make Up Forever can be purchased online from a professional makeup supplies company, their website is Makeup artists provisions

Also, you can buy Shu Uemera, Laura Mercier, Nars etc from Space NK online from their website: http://www.spacenk.co.uk/
It's £5 for delivery though


----------



## elleread (Jun 12, 2008)

Oops, posted twice by mistake!


----------



## Girl about town (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angi* 

 
_Shu Uemura do mail order from London, and on their website it says that Space NK Glasgow stock it, if thats any help. 

I love shiseido, here's a couple places I found it:

Shiseido, House of Fraser, Nottingham - about a month ago
Shiseido, Debenhams, Derry (Ireland). - a week ago. 
Too faced, House of Fraser, Norwich - a week ago. 

Bare Escentuals anyone?_

 

wow thanks they  never used to stock it but not been in in ages, i can feel a spaceNK shopping trip coming on thanks!!! xxx


----------



## Girl about town (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ratmist* 

 
_Shu Uemura has a brand new counter in the Harvey Nicks at Edinburgh. It is totally and utterly stocked up, including a Tokyo Lash Bar._

 
Thanks so much i am so heading to edinburgh the moment i have spare cash!!!! yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 16, 2008)

you can also buy stila from hqhair.com


----------



## stacey4415 (Jun 16, 2008)

you can buy shue uemura on the space nk apothecary online website, you can also buy it from Harvey Nichols, Leeds, and Space NK apothecary Leeds Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_i posted this site for smashbox in the uk in another thread but here it is again
just beauty

i would love to find shu uemura somewhere, espesh online x_


----------



## Lalai (Jun 16, 2008)

Too Faced - House of Fraser, Victoria Street, London
Paul & Joe - Harrods, hqhair.com, beautybay.com


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 16, 2008)

i know you can order NYX from cherry culture.. they ship all over


----------



## ewlialovesme (Jun 17, 2008)

*London:*

BE - Selfridges.

RMK -Selfridges.

Suqqu - Selfridges.

Too Faced and Urban Decay - big Boots outside the Piccadilly Station tube station and at London's Liverpool St station. 

Shu Uemura - Space NK near Liverpool St station, their boutique in Covent Garden, Liberty.

Stila - Selfridges, Liberty, Hqhair.com

Armani - Harvey Nichols, Selfridges, and Terminal 3 at Heathrow.

Becca - Harvey Nichols, and their boutique is in Pelham Street, near South Kensington tube station.

Biotherm - the big Boots at High Street Kensington

Ben Nye -Screenface in Covent Garden - not the full range, but quite a large selection. They also do mail order via their website, ScreenFace - Professional Make-up, special effects make-up, theatrical

Julie Hewett and MUFE - Makeup artists provisions. Brick and mortar store is at Shepherd's Bush.

NARS - Various Space NKs, Liberty, Selfridges, Harvey Nichols, House of Fraser (King William St, Monument tube station).

Nuxe: Liberty, Space NK


----------



## ewlialovesme (Jun 17, 2008)

Double postage!


----------



## nunu (Aug 26, 2009)

Does beautybay.com sell genuine products? I want to get a few stuff from Stilla and i'm worried it might be counterfiet.


----------



## Girl about town (Aug 27, 2009)

Does anyone know where i can get Lorac in the uk???


----------



## Girl about town (Aug 27, 2009)

HI nunu i have bought paul and joe from beauty bay and they are genuine and a really good site. xx


----------



## *JJ* (Jul 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Does beautybay.com sell genuine products? I want to get a few stuff from Stilla and i'm worried it might be counterfiet._

 

i just stumbled over this website too and i was wondering if they're legit?
has anyone ordered from them?


----------



## Nastka (Jul 26, 2010)

Birmingham has the following to offer (I just list the ones that are harder to find, not run-off-the-mill brands):

Selfridges: Giorgio Armani, Laura Mercier, Illamasqua, NARS, Bobbi Brown, La Mer, SUQQU, RMK, Kiehls.

Debenhams: Guerlain, Smashbox (opened only recently)

House of Fraiser: Givenchy, Shiseido, Bobbi Brown, Guerlain.

Space NK (Mailbox): Trish McEvoy(!!!), NARS, Korres


----------



## coppertone (Aug 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_i just stumbled over this website too and i was wondering if they're legit?
has anyone ordered from them?_

 
I haven't ordered from them myself, but I've heard only good things.

Does anyone know of a UK website that does the full collection of NYX products? I'm looking for lip stains and the Doll Eye mascara specifically.


----------

